# Un tifoso a Donnarumma:"Non andare alla Juve". E lui ride.



## admin (19 Ottobre 2016)

Un tifoso del Milan, poco fa, ha urlato a Gigio Donnarumma (presente al megastore del Milan, insieme a Poli, NDR):"Gigio non andare alla Juve!". Il portiere rossonero ha reagito ridendo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Ottobre 2016)

Sono quesiti che non dovremmo neanche porci... 
Arriva la nuova società e ancora pur minimamente si sente di voler vendere un portiere 17enne che è destinato ad essere il più forte ?..
Poi... parliamo della Juve.. dov'è che gli agnelli sarebbero più forti economicamente della nostra nuova società ? 
Certe cose mi lasciano basito


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Ottobre 2016)

Reazione normale, sicuramente nenmeno lui sa nulla.


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2016)

up


----------



## hiei87 (19 Ottobre 2016)

Dipende dai cinesi. I gobbi ci proveranno sicuramente, e di raiola non c'è da fidarsi. Se la nuova proprietà sarà forte ed ambiziosa, non ci sarà da preoccuparsi, altrimenti molto probabilmente andrà da loro.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Ottobre 2016)

Se il progetto diventa serio e cominciamo a fare le cose sul serio non c'è motivo per cui Gigio dovrebbe andare via..


----------



## Milo (20 Ottobre 2016)

Certo che un"no no" lo poteva anche dire eh


----------



## galianivatene (20 Ottobre 2016)

Reazione teneramente goffa, da parte di una persona non ancora maggiorenne, che fino a pochissimo tempo fa poteva considerarsi un bambino...o ci aspettavamo una reazione pronta, decisa, equilibrata, matura?
A casa gli avranno detto di non rilasciare dichiarazioni 'pesanti' in nessun senso. C'e' una trattativa per il rinnovo in corso che puo' segnare la svolta finanziaria di una famiglia per le prossime 10 generazioni, logico che neanche lui sappia come reagire a domande 'scomode'. Permanenza o meno, qui c'entra poco...


----------



## mistergao (20 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Un tifoso del Milan, poco fa, ha urlato a Gigio Donnarumma (presente al megastore del Milan, insieme a Poli, NDR):"Gigio non andare alla Juve!". Il portiere rossonero ha reagito ridendo.





hiei87 ha scritto:


> Dipende dai cinesi. I gobbi ci proveranno sicuramente, e di raiola non c'è da fidarsi. Se la nuova proprietà sarà forte ed ambiziosa, non ci sarà da preoccuparsi, altrimenti molto probabilmente andrà da loro.



Ecco, anche io la vedo così. La Juventus attualmente ha una potenza di fuoco economica pari alle big d'Europa, quindi molto maggiore della nostra, per cui se non ci svegliamo (e se la nuova proprietà non dimostra di avere i fondi) il ragazzo se ne va.
Tra un paio d'anni Buffon avrà quarant'anni, Barzagli 37 e Chiellini 34: dovranno essere rimpiazzati tutti e tre, facile che Donnarumma sia un loro obiettivo, come anche Romagnoli, sta a noi dare l'idea di essere seri e di non venderli.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (20 Ottobre 2016)

Se questi non la smettono ci andiamo a riprendere dybala.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Ottobre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ecco, anche io la vedo così. La Juventus attualmente ha una potenza di fuoco economica pari alle big d'Europa, quindi molto maggiore della nostra, per cui se non ci svegliamo (e se la nuova proprietà non dimostra di avere i fondi) il ragazzo se ne va.
> Tra un paio d'anni Buffon avrà quarant'anni, Barzagli 37 e Chiellini 34: dovranno essere rimpiazzati tutti e tre, facile che Donnarumma sia un loro obiettivo, come anche Romagnoli, sta a noi dare l'idea di essere seri e di non venderli.



Infatti. Anche i tifosi di Napoli e Roma erano convinti che Pjanic e Higuaìn (ricordiamoci i cori, tutte le domeniche, sotto la curva) non avrebbero mai tradito, eppure eccoli lì. 
La juventus ci proverà. Al momento io sono tranquillo perchè penso che la nuova proprietà avrà la forza di resistere. 
Di una cosa sono quasi certo: con la vecchia (attuale) proprietà, Donnarumma sarebbe finito alla juventus.


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Ottobre 2016)

E' tifoso Milanista sin da bambino, ha già un valore inestimabile e tra poco (spero) entrerà a far parte del nuovo Milan, più ambizioso, organizzato ed economicamente solido.
Certo, c'è Raiola, ma non vedo elementi concreti che lo portino verso i gobbi sinceramente.


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2016)

Donnarumma non vuole andarsene via. Poi se il Milan veleggerà a vita a metà classifica chiaro il ragazzo, se c'ha ambizione, vorrà cambiare aria.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Ottobre 2016)

Ma secondo voi, se proprio dovese andare via, andrebbe alla Juve? Non è scemo


----------



## mistergao (20 Ottobre 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Anche i tifosi di Napoli e Roma erano convinti che Pjanic e Higuaìn (ricordiamoci i cori, tutte le domeniche, sotto la curva) non avrebbero mai tradito, eppure eccoli lì.
> La juventus ci proverà. Al momento io sono tranquillo perchè penso che la nuova proprietà avrà la forza di resistere.
> Di una cosa sono quasi certo: con la vecchia (attuale) proprietà, Donnarumma sarebbe finito alla juventus.



Concordo quasi su tutto, tranne che su un punto: al momento io non sono tranquillo. Fino a quando non si appaleseranno i nuovi proprietari io non sarò tranquillo. E fino a quando Donnarumma sarà seguito da Rajola, io avrò paura ad ogni sessione di calciomercato.


----------



## Willy Wonka (20 Ottobre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Concordo quasi su tutto, tranne che su un punto: al momento io non sono tranquillo. Fino a quando non si appaleseranno i nuovi proprietari io non sarò tranquillo. E fino a quando Donnarumma sarà seguito da Rajola, io avrò paura ad ogni sessione di calciomercato.



Bisogna fargli cambiare procuratore e non è impossibile. Hamsik era seguito da Raiola a inizio carriera poi hanno chiuso i rapporti e ora lo slovacco è una bandiera del Napoli.


----------



## hiei87 (20 Ottobre 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Concordo quasi su tutto, tranne che su un punto: al momento io non sono tranquillo. Fino a quando non si appaleseranno i nuovi proprietari io non sarò tranquillo. E fino a quando Donnarumma sarà seguito da Rajola, io avrò paura ad ogni sessione di calciomercato.



Sì, la certezza non la possiamo avere. Io sono tranquillo al momento, date le ultime notizie sulla cordata. Però effettivamente già ora non me la sentirei di dire che al 100% non andrà alla juve, nè tantomeno che resterà al Milan nei prossimi anni.
Con il closing e il mercato di gennaio capiremo di che pasta è fatta la cordata che ci acquisterà, e di conseguenza capiremo anche dove giocherà Donnarumma i prossimi anni.


----------



## davoreb (20 Ottobre 2016)

non esistono Bandiere che rimangono solo per amore.

Maldini è rimasto perché eravamo la squadra più forte del Mondo.

Nesta era una bandiera della Lazio ma anche il difensore più pagato al Mondo.

La Roma quando Totti era al top gli ha fatto uno squadrone attorno e con un super ingaggio. ecc. ecc. ecc.

Se Donnarumma diventa un top mondiale, o ci si adegua come ingaggio e livello della squadra o andrà via.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2016)

Adesso ovviamente no.
Ma tra due anni è possibilissimo.

Il fatto è che l'accoppiata Raiola + Galliani era una certezza assoluta per la cessione, anche prima dei due anni.
L'accoppiata Raiola + cinesi è invece tutta da verificare, e potrebbe dare qualche risultato positivo in più. Tutto da scoprire.

Ovvio, io eliminirei la costante Raiola dall'equazione, per risolvere il problema.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Ottobre 2016)

Ma basta di dire che la Juve può spendere.. Il costo di Donnarumma non se lo potrebbe mai permettere, già adesso come potenzialità costerebbe moltissimo, tra due o tre anni poi parleremo di 100, 150 mln e gli Agnelli non sono il Berlusconi dei bei tempi quando faceva assegni in bianco


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Ottobre 2016)

Higuain e Pjanic non erano tifosi di Napoli e Roma...Gigio è milanista...resterà, e se andrà via sarà per un'esperienza all'estero.


----------

